# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Villa vacations

## Jamaica4ever

Does anyone have any experience with a villa vacation? We have a cook to prepare our meals. Other forums have suggested various ways to save a bit of money on groceries, things to bring from home to cut some of the high import costs on certain groceries items in Jamaica. We have teen boys so I am used to high food costs. We usually do AI for that reason, but for Jamaica I didn't want to be be behind the walls of an AI. We will go out for some meals as well. Much appreciate any input. love this forum and all of the advice, shared experiences and memories. Can't wait to get to My island in the sun!

----------

